# Vice-president election!



## TheCuteOrpington (Aug 15, 2017)

Not too long ago, @Sassysarah123 made a herd animals for president election!

But *who* is the vice???




* enter any of the following animals *:
*Goat*
*Sheep*
*Dog*
*Horse*
*Donkey*
Just ask if I might have missed some related animals.

(Also, when enough people have voted, I'll make a separate thread poll)

LET THE FUN BEGIN!


----------

